# Are Endlers the same thing as "feeder guppies" ?



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I was looking at some endler pictures online and they looked exactly like the feeder guppies I used to feed my Oscar. :axe: (This was about 8 years ago so my memory is faint)

Are they the same thing ?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Close, but not the same. They're a distinctly different species.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

There is a big disagreement weather Endler's are the same species as Guppies or a different species altogether. I have read both accounts, the latest being that they are Guppies.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

There is a good article in Tropical Fish Hobbyist about Endlers and the author makes some good points arguing for them as a distinct species. They tend to give birth to young a few at a time over a couple days, while guppies drop them all one after the other. 

There is also something about their ability to change colors depending on mood that guppies to not seem to have.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

AaronT said:


> They tend to give birth to young a few at a time over a couple days, while guppies drop them all one after the other.


Thanks for that tip Aaron. I get TFH, but either haven't looked at that copy yet, or missed it. Which issue is it?

I have a female in a breeder net with some new fry, and I was planning to move her out of the net, but got busy, so maybe that was a good thing.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll have to find the issue of TFH that it was in. I have it somewhere. In my experience as long as there is some decent plant coverage in the tank you don't have to worry about fry getting eaten....at least not by Endlers.


----------

